# Lake Erie Warm Water Discharge



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

I am trying to find a warm water discharge located on lake Erie.  .I would like to find a spot that i can fish from shore and will not have any  problems  when i am fishing...If anyone can help me please reply or PM me...Thank you...........(if anyone wants to do some carp fishing reply or PM  and we can all meet up on Lake Erie..)


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy maan..if you find one that's turning water year round, let me know.. so i won't have to drive all the way to chicago..


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

I did find one down in WV and its only like 1 1/2 hour drive from Akron..So i think i will try it out...But still need to find one on L.E...If you want to go fish Ohio river call me and i am ready and i have all the bait needed...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

avon, lorain , cleveland and eastlake. but the way they buy electricity from other states, you never know when they will need to fire them up.


----------

